# Es tut mir leid wegen der ganzen Sache



## AcWest

Hallo, 
Ich brauche Hilfe ich muss ein Text vom Deutschen ins Spanisch übersetzten da meine ex Freundin Spanierin ist und ich mich bei ihr auf Spanisch entschuldigen will.  Ich bin zwar selber halb Spanier hab aber die Sprache nicht gelernt  
Also ich hab mir den Text hier ausgedacht :

Hey, 
Es tut mir leid wegen der ganzen Sache auch wenn ich nicht an allem schuld war wollte ich mich bei dir entschuldigen ... 

Vieleicht hat auch jemand noch ne bessere idee aber würde mich freuen wen mir das jemand ins  Spanische übersetzen könnte 
Danke


----------



## jazyk

Eine Möglichkeit: Lamento lo que pasó. Aunque no fue culpa mía, quisiera pedirte perdón.

Aber in Spanien würde man vielleicht lieber sagen, glaube ich: Lamento lo que ha pasado. Aunque no ha sido culpa mía, quisiera pedirte perdón.


----------



## brian

jazyk, ich denke es ist wichtig, das deutche Wort "ganzen" auszudrücken, sonst kommt es vor, als ob AcWest gar nicht daran schuld wäre, oder? Vielleicht: _Aunque no ha sido *completamente* culpa mía... / Aunque no ha sido *toda* culpa mía..._ (weiß nicht, ob das geht, oder nicht).

Was denkst du dazu?


----------



## jazyk

Du hast vielleicht Recht.


----------



## elroy

Brian, ich gehe davon aus, Du hast Dich auf _an allem_ bezogen (das leite ich aus Deinen Vorschlägen ab).  Ich glaube, sowohl _ganz(en) _als auch_ an allem_ sollten wiedergegeben werden.   Darüber hinaus sollte man meiner Meinung nach in diesem Fall den _subjuntivo_ verwenden.
_
Lamento/Siento *todo *lo que ha pasado.  Aunque *todo *no *haya *sido por mi culpa, quisiera pedirte perdón._


----------



## brian

Oops! Ja natürlich, "an allem," nicht "ganzen." Ich habe falsch geschrieben.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Hola, foreros!
Una propuesta más para AcWest:

Siento mucho todo lo que ha pasado. Y aunque no haya sido del todo culpa mía, me gustaría pedirte perdón.

Saludos  LJ


----------



## brian

Ahhh.. "del todo"! Perfecto.


----------



## elroy

brian8733 said:


> Ahhh.. "del todo"! Perfecto.


 Da bin ich anderer Meinung.  Ich glaube, die beiden Ausdrücke sind nicht bedeutungsgleich.

1. Auch wenn ich nicht an allem schuld war = Aunque todo no haya sido por mi culpa
_[Eventuell könnte das auf Spanisch geschickter ausgedrückt werden.]_
*Das heißt, ich war an einigem schuld, aber nicht an allem.*

2. Aunque no haya sido del todo culpa mía = Auch wenn das gar nicht meine Schuld war
*Das heißt, ich war an gar nichts schuld! *

Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass (2) gar nicht das ist, was AcWest sagen möchte.  Die Aussage gehört nämich gar nicht in eine Bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## muycuriosa

elroy said:


> 2. Aunque no haya sido del todo culpa mía = Auch wenn das gar nicht meine Schuld war
> *Das heißt, ich war an gar nichts schuld! *


 
Hallo elroy,

ist nicht 'del todo' (auch?) ein Synonym von 'por completo'? So habe ich es zumindest gelernt und so scheint es mir auch in den folgenden Zitaten verwendet. Dann wäre Lady Jekylls Vorschlag doch sehr passend - ?

"Ciencia | Marte no es *del todo* malo
9 Dic 2003 *...* Científicos afirman que los humanos podrían sobrevivir en el planeta rojo, pese a los altos niveles de radiación."

"Los seres humanos nunca somos *del todo* racionales."

Grüße,
    muycuriosa


----------



## brian

elroy said:


> 2. Aunque no haya sido del todo culpa mía = Auch wenn das gar nicht meine Schuld war
> *Das heißt, ich war an gar nichts schuld!*



Echt??  Das kann ich kaum glauben. 

Ich sehe "del todo" (das "völlig" heißt, oder?) mehr mit "no...culpa mía" als mit "no haya sido," d.h. "_Aunque *no* haya sido *del todo (completamente) culpa mía*_" ("Auch wenn ich nicht an allem schuld war") und nicht "_Aunque *no haya sido del todo (en absoluto* = gar nicht*)* culpa mía_" ("Auch wenn ich an gar nichts schuld war").

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## elroy

Es kann durchaus sein, dass ich mich irre und dass _del todo_ auch _ganz  _bedeuten kann.  Allerdings glaube ich, dass es die andere Bedeutung zumindest haben _könnte_ und deswegen in diesem Satz nicht verwendet werden sollte, um die Zweideutigkeit zu vermeiden.

Da ich aber kein Muttersprachler bin, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.  Lady Jekyll hätte bestimmt noch was zu sagen.


----------



## Estopa

La propuesta de Lady Jekyll me parece muy acertada.

@el roy  "Aunque no haya sido del todo culpa mía" significa "aunque no haya sido por completo culpa mía" (= La otra persona tiene su parte de culpa). 

Desde mi punto de vista la interpretación de muy curiosa y brian es correcta y la frase no resulta ambigua.

Edit: Quizá estés traduciendo "no.... del todo" por "not... at all" (= no ha sido culpa mía en absoluto) En ese caso se trataría de una interferencia del inglés.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Elroy:
Como bien dicen los demás, "no... del todo" sería como decir "nicht...ganz". 

Ha sido del todo culpa mía. = _Ich war an allem Schuld._
No ha sido del todo culpa mía = _Ich war nicht an allem Schuld._


¡Y fíjate que hoy he aprendido que en inglés "not ... at all" significa "en absoluto"! (Danke, Estopa )
¡Cuando yo siempre he creído que tiene el mismo significado que en español!! 
Sin duda, la confusión es debida una interferencia con el inglés.

Muchos saludos, 
LJ


----------



## elroy

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones. 

¿Así que "del todo" nunca puede significar "en absoluto"?  Yo creía que sí.  No se puede decir por ejemplo "El jamón no me gusta del todo" (con el significado "Schinken mag ich gar nicht")?


----------



## Estopa

elroy said:


> Muchas gracias por las explicaciones.
> 
> ¿Así que "del todo" nunca puede significar "en absoluto"?  Yo creía que sí.  No se puede decir por ejemplo "El jamón no me gusta del todo" (con el significado "Schinken mag ich gar nicht")?



Hola:

Al menos en oraciones negativas "no .... del todo"  es muy diferente a "no ... en absoluto". Habría que ver otros casos. 

Me alegro si te ha ayudado la comparación. 

La forma más normal de decir que no te gusta algo es:

No me gusta nada el jamón
No me gusta el jamón en absoluto
= Schinken mag ich gar nicht.

Si dices "el jamón no me gusta del todo" parece una respuesta evasiva cuando alguien te pregunta si te apetece un bocadillo de jamón y no quieres ser muy brusco/descortés con él. Le estás diciendo que no es que te repugne, pero que tampoco te entusiasma.
Sería algo así como decir: "El jamón no acaba de gustarme. Si tengo que comérmelo, lo haré, pero lo haré sin gusto". 

Saludos


----------

